# Is this where the free wood at?



## smokinj (Sep 11, 2009)

Had a guy just stop at the house and park at the wood pile no one was home the wife pulls in and asks what are you doing? he say is this where you get the free wood mrs smooths said take all you need. I dont know a mrs smooths! Wow its starting early he sure didnt pull up to a pile that need splitt...


----------



## rdust (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm sure glad you can't see my house/stacks from the road.  I would hate having to guard my piles!  It has crossed my mind a time or two about someone helping themselves though.


----------



## smokinj (Sep 11, 2009)

rdust said:
			
		

> I'm sure glad you can't see my house/stacks from the road. I would hate having to guard my piles! It has crossed my mind a time or two about someone helping themselves though.



someone got 5 cords out of my cousin barn last year with to load up and they took ever stick he had.(off the road and no way to tell what was in it) and at least 10 truck loads


----------



## Stevebass4 (Sep 11, 2009)

i heard all the free wood was at smokinj's house


----------



## Slow1 (Sep 11, 2009)

What a cute recovery line... acting all innocent like there was some sort of wood giveaway.  Hmmm... scary thought.  You know those CL posting we hate where there is an address and a "I'll take it down when all the wood is gone" for free wood?  Talk about a scary scam if someone were to post one of those with your address and then just happen to be one of the first few to answer it!  

ALL my wood is visible from the road - I just have to hope that nobody ever decides to steal it or that if they do one of my neighbors is kind enough to say something.


----------



## bayshorecs (Sep 11, 2009)

Slow1 said:
			
		

> or that if they do one of my neighbors is kind enough to say something.



Or shoot them for you


----------



## Ratman (Sep 11, 2009)

2 warning shots. Don't fire the 3rd, simply get the plate# and dial 911.
This is a very important issue/thread and should be a sticky.


----------



## blades (Sep 11, 2009)

Just clipped the wings on another light fingered schmuck, He was very photogenic ( DVR system). The civil servants in blue (around here) will be paying a surprise visit and a dropping off little present from the city.
I am just a tad touchy about my wood piles.


----------



## stee6043 (Sep 11, 2009)

Ratman said:
			
		

> 2 warning shots. Don't fire the 3rd, simply get the plate# and dial 911.
> This is a very important isuue/thread and should be a sticky.



Don't be shootin' at 'em if yer in Michigan....warning shots are not legal up here no matter what you call them.  Just throw rocks.  Much less likely to end in litigation.  ha.


----------



## olskool53 (Sep 11, 2009)

I'd kick back open a beer and let my 90 lb German Shepherd loose................and watch the show!


----------



## kabbott (Sep 11, 2009)

olskool53 said:
			
		

> I'd kick back open a beer and let my 90 lb German Shepherd loose................and watch the show!


I like it.... Will you video tape and post it..... then I will pop open a beer and watch.

Sure glad I don't have to deal with these A$$@%#$s!


----------



## drdoct (Sep 11, 2009)

I ain't afraid to say it or do it.  I would not fire a warning shot, not would I miss if I ever caught anyone on my property stealing something.  In Georgia you pretty much just have to make sure you shoot them in the front and you can always say they turned towards you and you felt you life was in danger.  I'd never live in a place where the unlawful have more rights than the owner/victim.  

Also regarding Craigslist.  There have been 'pranks' where people have done just that where they list their target and say that everything in the house is free.  Every now and then you hear about people getting caught posting junk like that.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Sep 11, 2009)

Wow. This country and some of the people are really getting scary. I'm so glad we live not only on a dead end road but way back off the road too. We also keep loaded guns in our home and are not afraid to use them if it is needed.


----------



## Pagey (Sep 11, 2009)

Pretty damned sorry to just steal a man's wood supply like that.  :shut:


----------



## Delta-T (Sep 11, 2009)

"oh what sad times are these, when passing ruffians say Ni to an old woman"- alla Monty Python
A simple "quarantine" sign on the wood indicating that it carries plague may help if you must put your wood in view of these "wood stealing street gangs"


----------



## LLigetfa (Sep 11, 2009)

Slow1 said:
			
		

> What a cute recovery line... acting all innocent like there was some sort of wood giveaway.  Hmmm... scary thought.  You know those CL posting we hate where there is an address and a "I'll take it down when all the wood is gone" for free wood?  Talk about a scary scam if someone were to post one of those with your address and then just happen to be one of the first few to answer it!
> 
> ALL my wood is visible from the road - I just have to hope that nobody ever decides to steal it or that if they do one of my neighbors is kind enough to say something.


LOL

Maybe you give the neighbor too much credit.  It could the neighbor sick of seeing your woodpiles and posting the CL ad for free firewood.  It has happened before with all sorts of stuff.

At work we let people post ads on-line to our intranet until they started posting ads for stuff they didn't own.  We had to disable the on-line posting and made them hand deliver the ads for one person to post.


----------



## smokinj (Sep 11, 2009)

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> Slow1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




lol the neighbor's on both sides one has 14 I found out he is the "gas co" manger retired 40 years and had 5 cords drop at my house and the other gave me a large silver maple (they have 70+acres they own the corn behind me and I plow there drive in the winter for both neighbor's ) were just corn people in Indiana wood pile's no big deal just the way I mulch my tree's "if you will" no one in front or behind me and no one name "smooth" for sure


----------



## JotulOwner (Sep 11, 2009)

I wondered about the same thing this year (especially after all the time and money I put into collecting and stacking wood at the rear of my yard).  Wood is difficult to move unnoticed where I am, but, where there is a will ..... (there is a relative?)  :lol: 

Anyway, being as protective and paranoid as some of you, I covered the wire fence behind the stacks with brown garden cloth so they couldn't easily be seen from the main road on the neighbor's side. My concern around here isn't people looking to heat their homes. It is the many, many people that use those fire pits and chimineas for recreational purposes (a recent and growing fad). Wood isn't easily found or stored in this area. An obvious neatly stacked supply might be too inviting for some to resist.


----------



## LLigetfa (Sep 12, 2009)

Somebody recently posted the suggestion to weld a unique "brand" on the base of the splitter that one could use to ID stolen wood.  I might have to take my angle grinder and grind a unique pattern into the grousers that are welded onto my splitter.  Maybe a Morse code of dots and dashes.

My splitter leaves these crescent indents.


----------



## maplewood (Sep 12, 2009)

My stacks aren't visible from the road, but they aren't close enough to any house, either.  They are halfway down my sister's 1000' driveway.
My dad is worried about thieves.  He's all ready with an "I told you so" in case I'm robbed.
I can't imagine someone being so desparate or nasty to steal someone's heat.


----------



## wendell (Sep 12, 2009)

Backwoods Savage said:
			
		

> We also keep loaded guns in our home and are not afraid to use them if it is needed.



I think I just cancelled my surprise trip to Michigan!


----------



## Pagey (Sep 12, 2009)

maplewood said:
			
		

> My stacks aren't visible from the road, but they aren't close enough to any house, either.  They are halfway down my sister's 1000' driveway.
> My dad is worried about thieves.  He's all ready with an "I told you so" in case I'm robbed.
> I can't imagine someone being so desparate or nasty to steal someone's heat.



Holy hell that's a nice pile of wood!!  :cheese:


----------



## skinnykid (Sep 12, 2009)

My stacks are not visible from the road but my pile is. I already told my G/F to watch out for wood thieves, I will have to remind her again.


----------



## Duetech (Sep 12, 2009)

There was a lot of that thievery going on around here last year. Some people don't see it as stealing your heat they see it as reselling your wood pile. Which kind of brings up a thought about the honesty of those that have green "seasoned" wood to sell in the winter as opposed to those that have "seasoned" wood and don't have a place to store it for proper aging. 10 cords of wood is simply grand theft but I wouldn't really want to see someone go to prison for it. I do however like what the old testament says about theft... the thief shall replace what they have stolen up to seven times... put a tether on 'em for a period of time and save us from getting ripped off for their housing, meals, medical, schooling, legal fees...! Hmmm wonder what ever happened to that idea?


----------



## burntime (Sep 12, 2009)

Pagey said:
			
		

> maplewood said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yes, and I saw the craigslist add giving it away :lol:


----------



## jdinspector (Sep 12, 2009)

Wow, you guys take your wood serious! Letting loose your german shepherd? Shooting someone? Shooting warning shots? I guess since I don't have the problem of people stealing my wood (or at least a lot of it), I can't relate to those responses. I am sure that occassionally my backyard neighbor helps himself to some of my wood over the fence. I don't have a problem with it, as I'm sure it's for his campfire. Maybe I should train my cocker spaniel to attack?!


----------



## smokinj (Sep 12, 2009)

burntime said:
			
		

> Pagey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yep mrs smooths said take all you can haul!


----------



## jdinspector (Sep 12, 2009)

How about printing out the attached article and nailing some copies on your wood pile?  Policeman drowns two girls for stealing firewood...
http://asianfanatics.net/forum/index.php?showtopic=430538&mode=linear


----------



## LLigetfa (Sep 12, 2009)

My wood processing area is visible from the public road while my house is not.  My wife thinks someone might try to steal my wood.  There are times that strangers will pull into my driveway but leave quickly when my GSD groan goes charging after them.

She may look like a pussycat in this pic but she has a way of letting visitors know who's boss.  She will charge at some people at full speed, jump up and shoulder check them.  If their hands/arms flail anywhere away from the body, her mouth will find it.  I cannot call her off when she gets in that mode and warn people to stay in the vehicle or to hold their arms tight to their body.

If my wife so much as lets out a gasp, the dog will go into attack mode and charge around the yard looking to take out the perceived threat.  I don't worry that my wood may get stolen, I worry that she will bite someone and they may try to sue.


----------



## smokinj (Sep 12, 2009)

How much does that dog weight?


----------



## LLigetfa (Sep 12, 2009)

Dunno, but don't let her Rubenesque look fool you.  She can jump and easily match you nose to nose or shoulder to shoulder.


----------



## smokinj (Sep 12, 2009)

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> Dunno, but don't let her Rubenesque look fool you.  She can jump and easily match you nose to nose or shoulder to shoulder.



the guy next door has one 140 lbs but he has the invisable fence so he cant guard my place. He just sits there waiting.He will knock you down before you know what happen and nails hurt like crap


----------



## Delta-T (Sep 12, 2009)

the cat looks like it could do some damage as well. Look at those eyes!


----------



## Lumber-Jack (Sep 12, 2009)

You all better keep away from this good old boy's wood pile, ya hear?






I do get a kick out of some of the threads in this forum  ;-)
Frankly I could think of a lot easier ( and more valuable) things to steal than a load of fire wood. Try fencing a pick-up full of wood at your local pawn shop.... :lol:


----------



## blades (Sep 12, 2009)

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> Somebody recently posted the suggestion to weld a unique "brand" on the base of the splitter that one could use to ID stolen wood.  I might have to take my angle grinder and grind a unique pattern into the grousers that are welded onto my splitter.  Maybe a Morse code of dots and dashes.
> 
> My splitter leaves these crescent indents.



Those should be left in the light fingerd schmucks.


----------



## WES999 (Sep 12, 2009)

I have one of these 4 legged burglar alarms ;-)


----------



## johnsopi (Sep 12, 2009)

For the most part nobody steals wood. It's much work. If you shoot someone over them stealing wood you'll make fox news just like the guy
in Tx who shot a girl over taking a peach off his tree.Call the cops let them take care of it.


----------



## gzecc (Sep 12, 2009)

I always turn down CL ads that are listed in the free area that say "just take it, don't call or knock on the door".  I can't believe some people would take that chance.


----------



## JotulOwner (Sep 12, 2009)

Wood Fox said:
			
		

> For the most part nobody steals wood. It's much work. If you shoot someone over them stealing wood you'll make fox news just like the guy
> in Tx who shot a girl over taking a peach off his tree.Call the cops let them take care of it.



Now that I understand what is involved in preparing wood for burning, I think I would try to steal someone's wife first. There is a lot less risk in my opinion.  :cheese:


----------



## peterc38 (Sep 12, 2009)

This is Thor. He weighs 170 .lbs. He guards my wood when I ain't around. Nuff' said.


----------



## LLigetfa (Sep 12, 2009)

peterc38 said:
			
		

> This is Thor. He weighs 170 .lbs. He guards my wood when I ain't around. Nuff' said.


What do the other two do, eat the leftovers?


----------



## peterc38 (Sep 12, 2009)

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> peterc38 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The other two are females so they are a little smaller, 130 and 140 .lbs respectively. Overall, they are friendly, but also are very protective. They make sure your "OK" before they let you out of their sight.


----------



## zknowlto (Sep 12, 2009)

Wood Fox said:
			
		

> ....Call the cops let them take care of it.



Agreed.  It's not worth it to seriously wound or kill someone over firewood.


----------



## peterc38 (Sep 12, 2009)

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> My wood processing area is visible from the public road while my house is not.  My wife thinks someone might try to steal my wood.  There are times that strangers will pull into my driveway but leave quickly when my GSD groan goes charging after them.
> 
> She may look like a pussycat in this pic but she has a way of letting visitors know who's boss.  She will charge at some people at full speed, jump up and shoulder check them.  If their hands/arms flail anywhere away from the body, her mouth will find it.  I cannot call her off when she gets in that mode and warn people to stay in the vehicle or to hold their arms tight to their body.
> 
> If my wife so much as lets out a gasp, the dog will go into attack mode and charge around the yard looking to take out the perceived threat.  I don't worry that my wood may get stolen, I worry that she will bite someone and they may try to sue.



Great looking Shepard!!


----------



## burntime (Sep 12, 2009)

peterc38 said:
			
		

> This is Thor. He weighs 170 .lbs. He guards my wood when I ain't around. Nuff' said.



WOW, I would hate to have to clean the piles in your yard in spring...did you get a tractor with a loader?   :lol:  :bug:


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Sep 12, 2009)

wendell said:
			
		

> Backwoods Savage said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good guys wear white hats. Be sure to check which color you wear Wendell. We only aim at the bad guys!


----------



## burntime (Sep 12, 2009)

Backwoods, yep, I have a 44mag pistol that I took a deer with last year at 103 yards.  That is close for me.  My AR's are good to at least 300yds in 3 calibers.  My guess is that no one would ever see that distance if I felt threatened.  That being said, I do not think I would let a few fly over some firewood.  I would not have a problem keeping them there until the cops came...


----------



## peterc38 (Sep 12, 2009)

burntime said:
			
		

> peterc38 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes, the tractor has a loader but I have enough acreage that the piles get dispersed, I only clean the stuff closer to the house.


----------



## LLigetfa (Sep 12, 2009)

peterc38 said:
			
		

> Yes, the tractor has a loader but I have enough acreage that the piles get dispersed, I only clean the stuff closer to the house.


I trained mine to go in the bush.  No land mines to worry about stepping in.


----------



## Ratman (Sep 14, 2009)

peterc38 said:
			
		

> This is Thor. He weighs 170 .lbs. He guards my wood when I ain't around. Nuff' said.



Perfect!
Great photo too.
I could feel the wind.


----------



## eernest4 (Sep 14, 2009)

Slow1 said:
			
		

> What a cute recovery line... acting all innocent like there was some sort of wood giveaway.  Hmmm... scary thought.  You know those CL posting we hate where there is an address and a "I'll take it down when all the wood is gone" for free wood?  Talk about a scary scam if someone were to post one of those with your address and then just happen to be one of the first few to answer it!
> 
> ALL my wood is visible from the road - I just have to hope that nobody ever decides to steal it or that if they do one of my neighbors is kind enough to say something.




**********************************************
Install a motion sensor with a light and a 110 volt alarm, horn or klaxon. Anyone comes near the wood pile & you get lights and noise, just dont forget to install an off/on switch inside the house, so that you can get your wood, too and reset it at 3am when the neighborhood cat pays a visit.

The sensitivity and duration of the motion sensor should be adjustable, because you would probably want the noise to stop after 1 minute & wouldn't want passing cars to set it off.


----------



## eernest4 (Sep 14, 2009)

maplewood said:
			
		

> My stacks aren't visible from the road, but they aren't close enough to any house, either.  They are halfway down my sister's 1000' driveway.
> My dad is worried about thieves.  He's all ready with an "I told you so" in case I'm robbed.
> I can't imagine someone being so desparate or nasty to steal someone's heat.




Looks like $6000.oo to $8000.oo worth of wood to me! Where did you say you lived?

anywheres near Ct?? ;-P


----------



## CowboyAndy (Sep 30, 2009)

jdinspector said:
			
		

> Wow, you guys take your wood serious! Letting loose your german shepherd? Shooting someone? Shooting warning shots? I guess since I don't have the problem of people stealing my wood (or at least a lot of it), I can't relate to those responses. I am sure that occassionally my backyard neighbor helps himself to some of my wood over the fence. I don't have a problem with it, as I'm sure it's for his campfire. Maybe I should train my cocker spaniel to attack?!



just need to say this: Would you have a problem with your neighbor going into your bank account and just taking a little bit???


we heat with wood for the sole factor of saving money. we save an averate of $4000 a year, so if someone stole my 8 cords of wood, that would be like them stealing $4000 from me, and i would NOT take that lightly.


----------



## mayhem (Sep 30, 2009)

Would you murder someone for stealing just a little bit out of your bank account or would you call the police?

Yes,t hese poeple are stealing from you...or trying to.  But shooting at them or setting your dog on them is only going to get YOU arrested.


----------



## oilstinks (Sep 30, 2009)

feee wood at eernest4's house. glad we don have that problem aroud here wood seems to be plentiful and about 75% of the poeople around here burn that are not in city limits.


----------



## smokinj (Sep 30, 2009)

oilstinks said:
			
		

> feee wood at eernest4's house. glad we don have that problem aroud here wood seems to be plentiful and about 75% of the poeople around here burn that are not in city limits.




lol we got alot of wood around here and 75% to lazy to cut it them selves. Sure wouldnt shoot someone over it,but offer people all the time if you help I will give you some wood no one ever show's up but "MMAUL"


----------



## Danno77 (Sep 30, 2009)

how much wood is that, anyway? I'm a bad judge anyway, but trying to figure out from a picture is even harder. 20cords? maybe 25?


----------



## smokinj (Sep 30, 2009)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> how much wood is that, anyway? I'm a bad judge anyway, but trying to figure out from a picture is even harder. 20cords? maybe 25?



that pallet is 4 ft now Iam just guessing because its fun.9 1/2 cords


----------



## Danno77 (Sep 30, 2009)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> that pallet is 4 ft now I am just guessing because its fun.9 1/2 cords


I guess I was using my own pile to compare, and I counted like 8 or 9 rows there thinking each one looks like one of my rows. I'm wrong, because my pile is a couple of rows deep and I think I figured about 2.5 cords. Using that, then I guess I would say he's got about 4 times what i got. So yeah, 10 cords should be pretty close.


----------

